# Science Fiction Movie Releases (Scheduled)



## Texane (Nov 9, 2002)

â€¢ James Bond: Die Another Day (Nov 20)
â€¢ Star Trek: Nemesis (Dec 13)
â€¢ Two Towers (Dec 11)
â€¢ Daredevil (Feb 2, 2003)
â€¢ X-Men 2 (May 2, 2003)
â€¢ The Hulk (June 20, 2003)
â€¢ Terminator 3 (July 2, 2003)


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 9, 2002)

I've bribed my mate into going to see Die Another Day cos she's making me go see Harry Potter II  *sigh* but thanks for the dates i was wondering when TT was coming out 

xxx


----------



## Shaun (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm almost certain TTT is going to be released on Dec 18th. Thats what the trailers and site say anyway.

I rarely see new movies and out of those seven I'm going to see at least five of them (and TTT multiple times). And only one of those five isn't a sequel.


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 9, 2002)

Whats that Daredevil about? Who is in it?

xxx


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 9, 2002)

Look here for a bit more info on Daredevil.

And Here For some supplementary info about the movies Tex has mentioned above and a few more.

Also bear in mind that Texane's info relates to US release dates - sometimes this will coincide quite closely with our release dates in the UK, but sometimes not (eg Donnie Darko - nearly a YEAR difference!).


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 9, 2002)

Tar Tab 

I guess those dates will be American then, the ones from Texane?

xxx


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 9, 2002)

I'd say so - have a look on www.imdb.com for the UK release dates if you want to make sure.


----------



## Wingless Flyer (Nov 9, 2002)

I'll probably go and see Nemesis, I have the rest of the ST films (well, my Mum does, VHSs dating back from the original releases  ) Nemesis will probably be the first Trek film I buy on DVD...

I doubt I'll go and see the rest, I might see LOTR as some point but I can't stand James Bond or Harry Potter...


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 15, 2002)

dame i have to wait until the middle of next year before the hulk comes out.

what i am suppose to do in the mean time


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 12, 2004)

*October Release Dates*

I thought it might be handy to run a monthly release date post for DVDs (Region 2 - Region 1 if I  can get the info). Obviously it won't be all of them - just ones that might be topical to these boards.  Anyway, here's some for October

Blakes 7 Series 2
Donnie Darko Director's Cut
From Dusk till Dawn Trilogy Boxed Set
Halloween Complete Boxed Set
Dawn Of The Dead
Children Of The Corn (err all of them I think)
Frankenstein Created Woman
Hellraiser Boxed Set
Horror Of Dracula
Horror Of Frankenstein
Scars Of Dracula
To The Devil a Daughter
Quatermass and the Pit (Hammer version)
The Devil Rides Out
Dungeons & Dragons Complete Boxed Set (the 80s cartoon)
The Day After Tomorrow
The Hunger
Wolfen

Seems quite a month for horror


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 26, 2004)

*2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

Take a look at some of the films scheduled to be released in theatres (US) this summer:

*Fantastic Four:  (July 1st)  *Based on the comic book series from Marvel publications about four friends, after being exposed to cosmic radiation, who form the super hero team named the Fantastic Four.  Comprised of Mr. Fantastic, The Thing, Invisible Woman, and the Human Torch.  It must be one of the corniest teams to ever be formed in comics, yet if the screenplay steals heavily from John Byrne's run at writing the series it may be a great film to see.  In that case, the film would not focus too much on the concept of their powers, but at putting the team in unique science fiction plots with a '50s or '60s pop culture edge.

*War of the Worlds:  (July 1st)  *A probably unwise remake of the novel by H.G. Wells, the infamous radio broadcast by Orson Welles, and existing film adaptions.  Unless it takes a stylistic and/or artistic attention to the sources, it will be a Hollywood case of draining out the flavor and replacing it with syrup.

*Bewitched:  (July 8th)  *A film adaption of the campy television series.  It may be great for people looking for a simple, fun film, as long as they don't treat the adaption like they did for My Favorite Martian.

*Charley and the Chocolate Factory:  (July 15th)  *A remake directed by Tim Burton and starring Johnny Depp as Wonka.  It may be a completely unnecessary remake, but I have a feeling many people will be lining up to see how exactly this one will end up looking.

*Pink Panther:  (July 22nd)  *Is it a remake of the famous film series or the cartoon series that was spawned after the image of the panther in the opening credits?  It's the former (thank goodness; I have a feeling that they wouldn't be able to resist having Robin Williams doing the Panther's voice), and the Inspector will be played by Steve Martin. I suppose it couldn't do as bad as some of the already existing sequels.  Knock on wood.

What are everyone's feelings about the films coming out next summer?  What are your feelings about so many film adaptions and remakes being made in Hollywood?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

*



War of the Worlds: (July 1st) A probably unwise remake of the novel by H.G. Wells, the infamous radio broadcast by Orson Welles, and existing film adaptions. Unless it takes a stylistic and/or artistic attention to the sources, it will be a Hollywood case of draining out the flavor and replacing it with syrup.
		
Click to expand...

 *


*I actually think there are two of these coming up, one the Spielberg/Cruise thing, and another one as well. I think.*


*



Bewitched: (July 8th) A film adaption of the campy television series. It may be great for people looking for a simple, fun film, as long as they don't treat the adaption like they did for My Favorite Martian.

Click to expand...

I've actually got hopes for this one; I think that casting Nicole Kidman as Samantha makes a lot of sense. Not quite sure why; she just seems right for the part somehow. But who will they find to be Uncle Arthur and Aunt Clara?

Edited to add: I don't recognize the name of the person cast as Uncle Arthur, but Joan Plowright is listed to play Aunt Clara.  I can see that.  Also, Will Ferrell is cast as Darrin, and Shirley MacLaine is Endora.  Those casting choices have definite possibilities.

*
*



Charley and the Chocolate Factory: (July 15th) A remake directed by Tim Burton and starring Johnny Depp as Wonka. It may be a completely unnecessary remake, but I have a feeling many people will be lining up to see how exactly this one will end up looking.
		
Click to expand...

* 
Johnny Depp will make a great Wonka, I think. I hope. He's got that sort of combination of being able to seem sweetly naive and quite twisted at the same time (see "Edward Scissorhands" and "Ed Wood") that is quite endearing.

*



Pink Panther: (July 22nd) Is it a remake of the famous film series or the cartoon series that was spawned after the image of the panther in the opening credits? It's the former (thank goodness; I have a feeling that they wouldn't be able to resist having Robin Williams doing the Panther's voice), and the Inspector will be played by Steve Martin. I suppose it couldn't do as bad as some of the already existing sequels. Knock on wood.
		
Click to expand...

 *

I've never been a particular fan of the "Pink Panther" films. If you like Peter Sellers, you need to see "The Magic Christian" and "The Party" to see him in full bloom, so to speak. But, Steve Martin can be either really great ("Roxanne" and "All of Me") or not very good at all (what was that thing in which he played a mobster in witness protection?), and I hope he can pull this one off. As for Robin Williams, if he has any participation in it at all, even just vocally, I'm there. I haven't gotten to see everything he's been in (especially some of the recent dramas), but I don't think I've ever seen him in anything that I didn't like. He's one of the few actors I know of who can do comedy and drama equally well. And, did anyone catch his appearance on "Inside the Actor's Studio". That bit he did with the scarf he borrowed from a woman in the audience was just brilliant.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

My  immediate impressions are that this line-up indicates a serious lack of talent/imagination/risk taking on the part of the major studios. The number of remakes in the pipeline is just getting ridiculous.  I don't think I'll be spending my money on any of them (well....maybe War Of The Worlds if I hear good reports).

As for the Fantastic Four - I read an article a while back that stated that the script was so bad it had to be completely re-done.

Call me a cynic but all I want is something new


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*



			
				McMurphy said:
			
		

> Take a look at some of the films scheduled to be released in theatres (US) this summer:
> 
> *Fantastic Four: (July 1st) *Based on the comic book series from Marvel publications about four friends, after being exposed to cosmic radiation, who form the super hero team named the Fantastic Four. Comprised of Mr. Fantastic, The Thing, Invisible Woman, and the Human Torch. It must be one of the corniest teams to ever be formed in comics, yet if the screenplay steals heavily from John Byrne's run at writing the series it may be a great film to see. In that case, the film would not focus too much on the concept of their powers, but at putting the team in unique science fiction plots with a '50s or '60s pop culture edge.


I Just cannot see them getting it right. it'll probably be updated to make it 'edgy' and 'modern' and full of bloody CG!

*



			War of the Worlds: (July 1st)
		
Click to expand...

*


> A probably unwise remake of the novel by H.G. Wells, the infamous radio broadcast by Orson Welles, and existing film adaptions. Unless it takes a stylistic and/or artistic attention to the sources, it will be a Hollywood case of draining out the flavor and replacing it with syrup.


I wonder if this will be an adaptation of the book, or the effect of the original broadcast, if the latter, it could be fun.

*



			Bewitched: (July 8th)
		
Click to expand...

*


> A film adaption of the campy television series. It may be great for people looking for a simple, fun film, as long as they don't treat the adaption like they did for My Favorite Martian.


Looks wise kidman will be a good samantha, but whether or not the charm of the original is preserved, remains to be seen! (or believed)

*



			Charley and the Chocolate Factory: (July 15th)
		
Click to expand...

*


> A remake directed by Tim Burton and starring Johnny Depp as Wonka. It may be a completely unnecessary remake, but I have a feeling many people will be lining up to see how exactly this one will end up looking.


The original movie was so disapointing, gene wilder just did nothing for me, and they lost the inocence and spitefullness of the book. i don't think this could be any worse than that watered down version.

*



			Pink Panther: (July 22nd)
		
Click to expand...

*


> Is it a remake of the famous film series or the cartoon series that was spawned after the image of the panther in the opening credits? It's the former (thank goodness; I have a feeling that they wouldn't be able to resist having Robin Williams doing the Panther's voice), and the Inspector will be played by Steve Martin. I suppose it couldn't do as bad as some of the already existing sequels. Knock on wood.


NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

I quite agree with Foxbat, but I'll be lining up to see the new Willy Wonka movie too. I loved the book and the original movie, and if anyone in the current set of Hollywood actors had to re-essay the role, Depp is a great choice. It's a little odd to think that that he'll probably end up bringing a little sex appeal to the old chocolate magnate, but I suppose he can't help that part of it.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

I'm dying to see Depp as Wonka. I think he was perfectly cast. And who doesn't love Wonka anyway??

As far as Bewitched goes, I'm interested but wary. I've heard that there is a twist to this one, but this info may be inaccurate so be warned. The twist I've heard of is that the movies is the story of two actors (Kidman and Farrell) that are trying out for the parts of Darrin and Samantha for a remake of the tv series but the character Kidman plays is actually a real witch. If this is true it could be better than a straight remake or it could be worse. Who knows? I'll probably watch it in any case since that was probably my most favorite tv show of all time.

Not interested at all in the others.

Oh, and LittleMiss, I agree - the My Favorite Martian movie was horrible.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

Depp is a great actor (I still think his best role was as Ed Wood) but he will have to come up with the goods big-time to beat the original classic.


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

There seems to be a remake craze in the comic industry as well. With marvel and it's "ultimate" series.

I am really worried about War of the Worlds being any good. Did you know there are, to this day, some people that believed it actually happened? I think it would work great as a 2d animated epic. (No CG please!!!)

Not like the first movie had much to do with the book either, except for the fact that martians hate us.


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

I'm a little concerned about War of the Worlds, but Spielberg is at his best with monster/thriller movies. Jaws, Duel and Jurassic Park are his three best that I've seen. My main concern is Cruise, who is fine playing archetypes but I don't think could pull-off the role of the narrator, and also the horrible suspicion I have that it will not take place in the 1800s. The fact that it does take place in the 1800s is the most charming aspect of the book, making it more than just an interesting invasion story and actually something which, if written by a modern author, would be considered a brilliant stroke of imagination due to setting.

I have fear.

As to the fact that Hollywood has run-out of ideas, there are thousands of brilliant ones. But bigger budgets for bigger movies means that only "safe bets" will get made - franchises and remakes and novel adaptations, oh my. The beautiful irony of this is that stupid films like the Tomb Raider ones bombed even-though they were known, so the exects should have spent their cash on unique tripe, at least.

And the original Wonka rocks (so much whimsy)- I can't believe you don't like Gene Wilder. Heretic.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

Surely nobody hates Wilder?!?!?!

I actually saw the studios first attempt to make Fantastic Four - It was utter puke blob!  Obviously this is the reason that they withdrew the film before release and decided to make it again.  So technically speaking this is a re-make.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

I loved Gene Wilder as Willy Wonka. He managed to be utterly manic and yet bring in a certain sense of wistfulness. I used to watch that movie several times each summer as a kid, vacationing in my grandparent's place where they had a video cassette player. Another recurring favourite was Murder on the Orient Express.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

I believe The Poseidon Adventure, Taxi and Spartacus are due soon, if they havent already been released. GGGGRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMNED HEATHENS!!!!!!! Please God, if any film execs are watching, stop it!!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

i've never liked wilder, to manic for my tastes. and wonka was never manic. i hope depp does a better job of it.


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*



			
				Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> I believe The Poseidon Adventure, Taxi and Spartacus are due soon, if they havent already been released. GGGGRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMNED HEATHENS!!!!!!! Please God, if any film execs are watching, stop it!!!!


I love Taxi. The ads for the remake alone raise bile in my throat.


----------



## ravenus (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*



			
				knivesout said:
			
		

> I quite agree with Foxbat, but I'll be lining up to see the new Willy Wonka movie too. I loved the book and the original movie, and if anyone in the current set of Hollywood actors had to re-essay the role, Depp is a great choice.


I agree...Depp ought to be given roles like this where he's not allowed to sleepwalk his screen time.
I hear Burton will not be making this as a musical, which is a bit of a pity since I thought the songs added a bit to the dream/nightmare flavor of the original.

Oompa Loompa alrighty.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

Just as long as they don't decide to remake "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang".  Aaarrrggghhhh.  Horrible movie.


----------



## ravenus (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*



			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Just as long as they don't decide to remake "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang".  Aaarrrggghhhh.  Horrible movie.


Hey I liked that in my childhood. It was some Ian Fleming work, right?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

I'm terribly dissapointed the Wonka remake won't be a musical. The songs were an integral part of the book, too.


I wonder if Depp's Wonka will be modelled after Wilder's or the illustrations in the book, which showed him as a dark-haired chap with a goatie, and dressed in top-hat and tails.


----------



## ravenus (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*



			
				knivesout said:
			
		

> I'm terribly dissapointed the Wonka remake won't be a musical. The songs were an integral part of the book, too.
> I wonder if Depp's Wonka will be modelled after Wilder's or the illustrations in the book, which showed him as a dark-haired chap with a goatie, and dressed in top-hat and tails.


Take that infobyte with salt, coz it's hearsay.
I suppose it'd be easier to have Depp as a dark-haired whatever. He'd look very iffy if they modeleld him after a completely different actor like Wilder.

On an aside, if you haven't as yet seen the Mel Brooks directed *The Producers*, YOU MUST.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*



			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Just as long as they don't decide to remake "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang". Aaarrrggghhhh. Horrible movie.


I love that movie!  It's fun and silly and just a _little_ over-the-top


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

When will Hollywood stop making bloody remakes of classics??? Jeez, can't people come up with loads of original stuff???


----------



## Maledoro (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

Even "I Dream of Jeannie" is no longer sacred...


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

The irony is that we are really the bosses of Hollywood, since we pay their bills, but they don't give a rodent's buttock what we say. I think it's because the majority of people actually _like_ the tripe that's being produced. 

...

_*shudders*_

That was a very chilling thought.


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

But can't we just blame the millions of bored Americans and their kids who go to these kinds of films???

Why re-hash classics??? You know damn well it will be crap... 

Whatever next??? A remake of a remake of a remake??? Let's remake ET and make the little critter a psycho-killer!!! BWAHAHAH!!!! Or Bambie, where his mother is armed!!! 

When do you think they'll remake Mr Ed??? Or Francis the talking donkey??? Or the Odd Couple??? Or some of Alfred Hitchcocks classics???


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*



			
				dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I love that movie! It's fun and silly and just a _little_ over-the-top


I know, I know. Once again, my strange taste in films shows itself. I honestly can't say why I didn't like this one, only that I disliked it so much that I have actively avoided seeing it again. And, yes, I think it was based on something by Ian Fleming. I love the old 007 films, so go figure.  But, I haven't seen any of the newer ones - there is only one James Bond, and it isn't Pierce Brosnan. Although if they'd make one with either Hugh Jackman or Ewan McGregor as James (both names have been bandied about as possibilities), I might reassess my position on the matter.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Summer Releases...remake haven*

I hate chitty chitty also, as well as mary poppins and bedknobs and broomsticks, although thats more because my kids watch them so often.

Hollywood keep re-making classics for the simple reason that they have absolutly no immagination and are afaid to take a chance on a new idea! As soon as something good comes out, its cloned to death, then re-made.

And BTW i think they did re-make the odd couple! and they re-made psyco, although i refused to watch it on principle (not indicitive of my disgust enough, need another, will find...



 ah, there you go)


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 20, 2005)

*Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

Take a look at some of the more interesting films to be released in theaters near the end of this year, and let the rest of us in on your thoughts about them:

*Devil's Rejects* (August 5th) -It is Rob Zombie's next film. This time it appears to be a crazy pulp fiction thriller about serial killers on the road, '70s style. 

*A Scanner Darkly* (September 16th) -Another film adaption of a Philip K. Dick book. This one is starring Keanu Reeves. At least it isn't Ben Afflick this time around. Hollywood, please, please don't screw up yet another great piece of work by this author.

*Tim Burton's Corpse Bride* (September 23rd) -My thrill of this depends entirely on how well his remake of Willie Wonka turns out.

*Wallace and Gromit* (October 7th) -I didn't like Chicken Run so much, but I have always loved the Wallace and Gromit pieces.

*George Romero's Land of the Dead* (October 21st)-As long as it is more of his take on zombie movies, I am game. 

*Harry Potter's Goblet of Fire* (November 18th) -I'm going to it if for nothing else to, you know, be able to take part in when everyone is talking about it.

*Chronicles of Narnia* (December 9th) -I wonder how dated the overt Christian themes will seem on the big screen. Regardless, I loved the books as a child, and I am defidently standing in line to see it.

*Underworld 2* (December 9th) -The first one made it clear that the makers really wanted to tell you what happened next. I didn't like the first one, however.

*King Kong* (December 16th) -Peter Jackson's remake of King Kong? Who ISN'T going to see that???


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

Blind people and children under ten years of age?


----------



## Leto (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

Me. I don't like King Kong story.


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

Some interesting releases, certainly...

And to be honest, I doubt very much that I'll want to see any of those... 

*King Kong* is way off my list, Fay Ray was the pinnacle - all that screaming!!!  Although I wasn't expecting the *Godzilla* movie to be good, but was pleasantly surprised!! 

I really enjoyed *Underworld*, so I'm expecting the second to be bad...

If *Goblet of Fire* is done by the same director as the last one, FORGET IT!!! Whoever edited it didn't know what they were doing, and the direction was too flawed - especially when the funamental information was missing!!!

Other than that, I'll probably wait on them coming to TV and waste my time then watching them...


----------



## LadyFel (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

Goblet of Fire, definitely, Sorpse Bride as well, no matter how Willy Wonka turns out, Burton's a genius  I'll probably check out Underworld 2 as well, just for the sense of closure...Narnia was always a favourite of mine, so that goes on the list...

King Kong doesn't hold any attractions for me, I've happily managed to avoid seeing anything to do with him or Godzilla...The rest I'm not too interested in...


----------



## Sirathiel (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

I'll definitely go and see Goblet of Fire (how will they handle all that life threatening danger and then (!!!) the DEATH of somebody??? It's supposed to be for kids, too, right?

Underworld 2 - I was pleasantly surprised with the first one and knew instantly that there would be a sequel. So I want to see that.

King Kong - not even Peter Jackson will get me to watch a King Kong movie. If I'll see it will depend on the interest it holds for my boyfriend and his persuasion tactics...


----------



## Neon (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

I'm looking forward to the "Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe"  in the Chronicles of Narnia series.  From what I've heard, it's being built up as the next LOT type production.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

Hmm, interesting list...
Not too sure if I actually want to see any of them, though. Maybe Wallace and Gromit, but definitely not watching Harry Potter unless someone drags me, have been really disappointed with the last 3. Probably going to watch Underworld 2 simply because the first one was so funny =)
Not a big fan of the King Kong story, but might watch it for Jackson's sake


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

King Kong should be good.  I own the BBC adaptation of the Narnia series, and can not understand the need for it to made into a film.


----------



## LadyFel (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*



			
				Sirathiel said:
			
		

> I'll definitely go and see Goblet of Fire (how will they handle all that life threatening danger and then (!!!) the DEATH of somebody??? It's supposed to be for kids, too, right?


It's supposed to be for kids first, and adults TOO, since you put it that way...

But I don't think it will be too bad for them...Kids have a great way of dealing with death, as well as separating reality from fantasy, I don't thini anyone needs to worry about it...In the first three films there was a lot of talk about death, everyone knows why Voldemort is after Harry and his past record...I think the kids will handle it fine...


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

I am shocked and horrofied by the opposition to King Kong, not as a remake but as a film. See the original, at least, please. And if you have and didn't like it, then I weep for your souls.


----------



## Leto (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

Why ? Frankly, a melo centered on human cruelty over wildlife and a love story between a giant ape (which don't even have the chance to be a librarian) and a blonde little thing don't appeal me. Even if Peter Jackson is telling the story. I'd rather have are-run of Braindead and Meet the Feebles instead (if anyone has extra DVD copy of said movies, I'm interested).


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

I never was too thrilled with King Kong (I've seen them all) because I sympathize with the giant ape too much...so, probably won't see it or might if it comes on tv and there isn't anything else on.

Chronicles of Narnia I'm looking forward to.  I never read the books so there's something I'll have to get done this year so that I can complain with the rest when they do it all wrong  

As for the new HP, I'm with The Master on this, the last HP's director screwed with the mood and the characterizations so much that it wasn't very close to the book.  I enjoyed how the first two stayed on the mark and were visually stunning as well.  Hopefully they'll do it well.

I'm still interested in seeing Wonka even though I saw an early still of the movie and Depp has this horrid pageboy hairdo...urgh.  One of these days I'll have to see some other Tim Burton movies...I just don't see movies all that often and don't even have a membership anywhere so when the mood strikes I've got to watch whatever the roommate gets...

Wallace and Gromit are extremely cool.  That's one I'll look forward to.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

Anyone going to see Beowulf and Grendel when it comes out (I think it's another end of year job)? As the title suggests, it's only the first part of the Beowulf story but hopefully it will finally be a decent take on the legend. It can hardly be worse than the futuristic adaptation staring Christopher Lambert, at any rate...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

I think that King Kong was an excellent film, and expect only great things for the Jackson version.  Thomas, you can never account for peoples taste.


----------



## erickad71 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Interesting Autumn 2005 Releases*

I like King Kong also...and I was looking forward to the Willy Wonka remake. After seeing the trailer for it though, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Dawes (Dec 9, 2006)

*2007 Movie releases (scheduled)*

Releases 2007 and Beyond at Box Office Prophets

Some interesting ones in there. Wonder which ones will end up going straight to video.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Movie releases (scheduled)*

*sigh* I see at most a handful of things in there that I'm even mildly interested in. And do we really need a remake of _The Hitcher_? Seriously.....

Well, more reading time, then....


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Movie releases (scheduled)*

Hmmmm.  Well, I see they're still planning on filming _The Martian Child_.  That's good...it's a good little book by David Gerrold, but not quite what you'd think by the title, unless they've really messed with it.  It's a sweet story.  I didn't notice the cast there, but I recall reading somewhere before that John Cusak was attached to it.  Good potential there.

What else?  Xanth is coming to the screen.  Not a fan, so that doesn't thrill me.  George Romero is directing a Stephen King.  Eh.  We'll see, I suppose.  Another _Jurassic Park_, with Sam Neill attached.  Might work, but I'm not holding my breath.  They're still talking about another Indiana Jones film...I'll believe that when I see it, but I hope they do it and that it turns out well.

I am interested in _Zodiac_.  I've read the books that that one is said to based on, and they could make an interesting film.  Also, did I see there that Robert Downey, Jr is attached.  I really like his work.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Movie releases (scheduled)*

Love Boat: the movie? _Kung-Fu Panda??_ _*The Smurfs???*_

Oh God, why dost thou allow money to go to some producers? Has mankind not suffered enough?


----------



## steve12553 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Movie releases (scheduled)*

I think a spotted about half a dozen potential decent film (OUT OF AT LEAST TEN TIMES THAT). And JD's right, you just can't remake a Rutger Hauer movie.


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Movie releases (scheduled)*

Only going from the ones I've seen in the film magazines, I'm looking forward to Pathfinder, Hannibal Rising, Ghost Rider, Sin City 2 and His Dark Materials, Gladiator 2, Indy 4, Jurassic Park 4 and pretty much all the third trilogy parts: Shrek, Spidey (and I thought Pirates of the Caribean 3?).

Not sure about Transformers, Fantastic Four 2, Hellboy 2, I Dream of Jeanie though I'll probably give them a chance.

DOA: Dead or Alive - has that already been in out in the UK - I thought I'd missed it?

And "The A Team" movie - how are they going to do it without the original cast? Another childhood memory destroyed by commercial film making. Pity the poor fool (of a director).


----------

